
Today's Resource: Designing for Social Traction - cartab
http://vospe.com/2010/09/07/todays-resource-designing-for-social-traction/
======
Revisor
I was daunted by the 120 slides at first, but they were absolutely worth it.

To sum up a few points: Use lazy registration (delayed to as late as
possible), first-time user help, gradual profile filling. Remove features that
encourage mindless hoarding (of points, ratings, reviews, whatever) and design
for the flow, ie help the user improve/learn new things but don't make the
experience too challenging.

------
rblion
Quality information and easily digestible. More stuff like this would be
greatly appreciated.

------
aleja
Interesting article, keep it up!

------
bmelton
First, I recommend viewing the slides on slideshare proper
([http://www.slideshare.net/bokardo/designing-for-social-
tract...](http://www.slideshare.net/bokardo/designing-for-social-traction)).
Some of the slides were hard to read for me on the smaller embed.

Secondly, wow. This is a seriously worthwhile click. I'm only about halfway
through it, so there's still time for it to go downhill I suppose, but while
some of the tips are more commonplace (delay registration as long as you can),
others were downright insightful (Instead of asking "Can people fill out our
sign-up form?" Ask "Are people motivated to care?").

It's long, so save it for later if you're in a hurry, but I recommend against
skipping it altogether.

------
234523421
good.

